# Frage zum Performance Level



## KreuzBube (14 März 2010)

Hallo,
ich bin dabei mich in das Thema "Sicherheitsrelevante Steuerungen" einzuarbeiten.
Der Performance-Level hängt ja von einigen Dingen ab: Mttf, DC, B10d, usw.
Wenn ich aber nun eine Sicherheitslichtschranke kaufe, bei der Performance-Level d steht, kann ich dann doch noch insgesamt auf e kommen?
Bin da ein wenig irritiert. Bei einem Schütz z.B. steht immmer nur die Schaltspielzahl, nie der PL, wäre ja auch unlogisch. 
Bei der Lichtschranke bin ich nun unsicher.
Was meint Ihr?
Danke schonmal.


----------



## Safety (18 März 2010)

Hallo,
es werden Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeiten addiert und wenn Du schon eine d hast kannst du keine e mehr erreichen. Aber es gibt auch LS mit e.

MFG


----------

